# PFD - Safety knife



## wopfish

I know this probably should be in SAFETY but I think its a good idea if as many forum members check this out. Through my own recent experiences and I can see from a few others who have been out in the ocean and connecting to larger fish in testing conditions - a safety knife has been on top of my thoughts recently. This knife is a get out clause - if you roll the yak and you get tangled up in your teathers / braid - you will have this attached to your person. If you connect to a fish and they decide to pull you towards the reef.(happened to me in Samoa). If you connect into several fish at once and mayhem breaks loose and you've got three lots of 30 / 40 pound braid under pressure - you might want to 'release' some of it. What with the SWR trip coming up and a few of you looking at getting into some serious fish - then i would think that this is a good contingency should a situation get out of hand.
So its a diving knife thats for a BCD - it actually screws onto my straps on my PFD(does not damage the straps). Its a one handed quick release scabbard. Also inexpensive. FYI I use to have a knife on my leg / ankle but found that it got in the way in surf launches and I often snapped the straps. There are many styles of BCD knives / like the PFDs so you might want to take your PFD down to your loacal dive shop and get a knife that will suite your PFD.

Mods feel free to put this into safety - but I considered it important enough and current to have it here....

HAppy safe fishing

Woppie


----------



## Rick

Woppie,
What a great idea.
I know where you are coming from. My leg/ankle diving knife has been hanging in my garage for a year because I broke the straps the second time out on the yak. Also it was too large for the purpose I was carrying it.( just in case) The only knife I really like using is the filleting knike but that travels behind me in box I use as a crate. Currently I have a small knife mounted to the strap that secures the elite's tackle box but your idea is heaps better and I might actually start wearing my PFD.


----------



## bazzoo

Woppi you genius , now that is a good idea , your full of em arnt you lad   , i have mine strapped to my leg , but it always seems to slip down round my ankle , that idea is a winner mate


----------



## wopfish

Thanks for the encouragment on the ideas front !!!! I think many of us are pushing the boundaries of our sport and I think with that comes a need to always re consider our safety in new situations. Hopefully this is an easy no brainer for us to attach to our pfd - but pretty much an essential safety tool !!!

Woppie


----------



## DaveJ

G'day Wopfish :wink:

Great idea mate. I considered getting a leg strap one. But this is a much better idea


----------



## Davey G

Dick. Where did you get it and how much? I was in the dive shop thismorning looking for a suitable knife to strap to my leg but couldnt find one. This looks the goods.


----------



## bpmick

Hi Davey

If your looking for a top knife have a look at a Omer Mini Laser Knife, they are great come with a velcro strap so that you can strap it to your arm or leg. Have a look at http://www.spearfishing.com.au cost $87.50 posted out.

cheers Mick


----------



## wobbly

Interesting !!! Terrorist !!! Law breaker!!!!

The lawful rule related to carrying a knife in the car, on the beach etc?? 
I got pinged by the cops for wearing from the trouser belt a 6in filleting knife in a scabbord whilst walking around Oberon Township, plus was wearing full fly fishing regalia, waders etc. Twas still forced to remove the weapen immediately and pass it over for inspection, the 2 cops (one on probation) returned the knife but made it clear that although there was no obvious intent it was against the law to possess in a public place a blade over 2 1/2 inches. Had I stood my ground and argued the point the arrest for possessing a dangerous weapen in public would have been a done deal.

Check with the local cops what is allowed to be carried in public spaces including on beaches.
Some cops will charge you if they have probationary constables in tow for their work experience.

Regards

BRian


----------



## wopfish

I feel honoured Ole Lazybugger I do !!!! Good idea also having it in SAFETY - I was trying to do the same by putting it in the MAIN ..... looks like you Mods have the power to spread the word across multiple posts!!

Davey I got that one from Blue Earth in Drummoyne - my PFD is a GORGE Ultra - if thats any help - I paid $40 for it. I think most BCD knives could fit mine - but like I said I would check this out first. My main problems with knives has been not the blade itself - but the straps and scabbard - generally these fall apart way before the blade stuffs up. Thats what I look out for - these days. BTY its called Wavemonkey - they do it two versions - I sharp pointy or flat end - I bought the sharp point - but in hindsight maybe the blunt end would be a bit more safer........ that is unless its shark attack time and you need to spike the bugger!!!!!


----------



## Davey G

excellent , thanks. I also have the Gorge Ultra PFD, so there y'go. Blue Earth hey? $40 hey? I reckon they might have a sale!


----------



## wopfish

Davey theres a bit more info for you in my post - not int he sale though....


----------



## wopfish

BrianJ

luckily you got away with just the knife question - by the sound of things in your get up they might have called the special ambo!!!!!

:lol: :lol: :lol:

Woppie

Hey Bruce you better get down here quickly to Oberon high st - theres a guy in MAccas - he's gutting a Fillet Of Fish and he's dressed up in full fly fishing gear with strange kinky rubber boots on - oh shit not again - somebody get the straight jacket!!!!


----------



## Duane

It probably doesn't need to said around a bunch of fisho's, but make sure you look after your safety knife, even more so than your other knives. A blunt rusted safety knife isn't really a safety knife.


----------



## wopfish

I Innox mine after every trip


----------



## DGax65

I've got a similar rig.










I use a stainless diver's knife. The primary purpose for the knife is to off fish once I get them aboard. There is a pretty good edge on the knife that will handle my leashes.


----------



## simond11

I have one of these attached to my PDF. They are fantastic!!

http://www.benchmade.com/products/produ ... el=100SH2O

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish

They look good Simon - how long have you had yours for........


----------



## simond11

Hey Wopfish

Bought mine in Singa about 2 years ago, and although I am religious about washing it after every outing, it has never had one speck of rust on it. They really are great knives and bloody sharp!
Cheers

Simon 
Prowler 15


----------



## wopfish

Thats good to hear - mine always fall apart - the plastic / rubber breaks/rots !!!! See how this one goes!!!


----------



## Guest

Thats exactly where I use to attach my larger knife (an AlMar Sere, which is quite a serious marine knife). Nowadays I just use a Leatherman charge though, which has blades I can access faster than a sheath knife. I clip it to a gear leash now, because I got sick of losing knives over the side, which always seemed to happen in use (not in storage). The LM charge has a serrated blade with a safety point, as well as a standard blade. It also has scissors, a diamond file (great for sharpening hooks) and screw drivers, just in case I need em.

I may go back to using a sheath knife, but won't try and replace the LM with it. If I do go back, it'll be another Al Mar Sere for sure. That s30V steel is awesome stuff (also used on the main blade of the charge).


----------



## beardys

never thought about this, but i think i will get one with all the points raised here,
thanks.


----------



## shogun

I have a CRKT Hammond ABC knife attached to my vest (also a Stohlquist fisherman) - easy to see yellow handle, very sharp but has a blunt tip so you can't stab yourself accidentally. Has a serrated edge on the bottom half of the blade on one side as well as normal straight blade. comes with a decent case - a bit bulky but can be customised to sit sideways or vertically. the knife shipped with black and yellow handles easily replaced with special alan key. I opted for the yellow so it is easier to see underwater or in low light.

you can see the knife and specs on the CRKT site http://www.crkt.com/abcaqua.html


----------



## alfie

BCF had a good bargain on a Winchester tactical knife twin set. One fixed blade - stainless blade, black finish with aluminium handle sides with the holes thru 'em. Comes in a sheath with velcro fixing to hold the knife secure, even upside down. It has a point to the blade which I'm going to square off to be less dangerous. Gonna fit it to my PFD.

Comes with a second similar pocket knife. One that has the pin thru the blade near the hinge so you can open it one handed.

Both blades are razor sharp out of the packet and have the back half of the blade serrated for cutting leashes etc.

Best part ,the price - $19.00 reduced from $49.00 for club members.


----------



## snuffy

G'day mates!
New here, but thought you might want to know, that exact knife can be bought at scuba.com for 5.00 US!
Not sure what that is in your currency but still a good deal!!!!


----------



## keza

I have the whitworths one strapped across the front of my pfd.
the whistle is for hot chics, haven't used it yet, am i too fussy :lol:


----------



## keza

yellow of course :lol: 
i aim to be seen


----------

